

Ask HN: Technical Cofounder needed  - adlep

We are looking for a web developer to potentially join our venture:
www.stickyframes.net
We are almost ready with production of prototypes, but we need a functioning web platform to maximize the potential of our product. We can offer up to 14% of stake in SF project - but we are also ready to discuss other forms of compensation. Essentially we are looking for a website similar in fuctionality to something like this:
http://www.signazon.com/car-magnets/
If interested please contact me via HN or email at computerfix at gmail dot com
======
nostrademons
I can be a technical confounder! Guaranteed to make even the simplest of
projects seem terribly, horribly complicated!

Oh. You meant _cofounder_. ;-)

~~~
adlep
Hahaha: ConFounder. Pun taken. To my excuse, it is really late and I am really
tired. Currently there is me and another person involved. We are very
motivated and very easy to work with.

------
Jsarokin
Edit: Nevermind.

------
jasonlynes
tech savy developer person?

~~~
adlep
See above, it is really late and I am really tired. I will get it though. If
you need more information, contact me.

